# drop shadows in InDesign CS2 and 3



## madameclaude (Oct 2, 2008)

creating a drop shadow behind an object in InDesign sometimes causes the object to lose its contrast and saturation as though the shadow is falling on top of the image rather than behind, even if "object knocks out shadow" is selected in the Effects dialog box. 

Anyone else experienced this and found a fix?

Working in Mac OS 10.4.11

Many thanks!


----------



## skyrivermom (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello, I just found your post. I am having the same problem (in CS2) and cannot find any answers online. Did you ever solve this? Thanks!


----------



## madameclaude (Oct 2, 2008)

No, no answers. So sorry! Maybe the problem has been solved in CS4.


----------



## Niniel (Apr 17, 2008)

What is the source object?


----------



## skyrivermom (Jan 16, 2009)

I placed some text in front of an image. As soon as I put the drop shadow on the text, the image loses saturation and goes slightly dark. If I remove the drop shadow the image returns to its normal appearance. This is on the screen - have not checked it in print yet.


----------



## lolarobot (Jan 2, 2009)

Make sure you that you are viewing it at high quality: Go to view, display performance, high quality display. Also, sometimes, it may "seem" fuzzy on the screen, but it will not print that way. Try printing a sample and you will see. Also, make sure you view this fuzziness at 100% and you will see it is not actually pixelated or fuzzy. Thanks!


----------

